# Racing next Saturday 3-24



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Here I sit on St. Patrick's Day, listening to an Irish race announcer on espn3.com as the last two hours go by, looking forward to the first Grand Prix of the year in Australia at 1:30am. on Speed TV. 
Then I remembered that MASCAR round 10 is a week away on Robby's 6'x20' TKO jetway in Williamsburg, VA. We are expecting a good crowd to race BeachJets (Fray/VHORS/ECHORR legal) T-Jets 
on a really fast, smooth track. Here's the pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html

Saturday, Mar 24 ....track opens at 8am, tech at 11am All racers are welcome to have a go, we do have spare cars and controllers for new comers to race.

Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/nats.html 
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061 
MASCAR Nats Fund auctions: This week featuring the Oscar II track cleaner, Super II bits, T-Jet bits, and a new Indy car: Sunday afternoon will see some new stuff, that you will like a lot!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/magnuts/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1 
Home of the 2012 5th Annual Thunder Cup: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html 
May 5th, Chesapeake, VA


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The round of the MASCAR Championship, visited Robby Whiteed's Palace of Speed in Lightfoot Virginia today. We all knew despite the size of the 6'x20' six lane TKO track, the racing was going to be very close, and mistakes were going to be costly. The Round Robin saw Dan Mueller prevail by a lap over Bubba Milholen, Jeff Crabtree and Ronnie Jamerson. Track owner, Robby was back another lap and then the rest of the field. The B Main had several groups battling, with Mark Smith, Tom Bowman and Lewis Wuori (fresh from the fray) battling the whole way, with Mark getting Tom by 19 sections in 21 minutes of racing and Lewis back a lap. Pa-NC visiting driver, Don Berbel (who donated champagne to the winner!) battled with Hampton's Marshall Tucker, and got him by 2 laps at the end. First time T-Jet racer, Carl Sciscio, who is more used to wargames with his shop "Miniatures of Chesapeake", battled with veteran racer, Dale White and ended up 5 laps back, not a bad result for a first timer! Then the A Main, took to the track, and proceeded to give the B Main drivers a clinic on what they should be doing. Bubba started in the power lanes and jumped out to lap lead over Jeff after two segments, then the third segment tightened up with Bubba, Jeff and Robby at 73, with the rest back a few. Jeff got to the middle and put the hurting on the field, gaining a three lap lead on Bubba, Ronnie and Robby, with Dan back 2 and James suffering the red gutter another lap back. Robby was found to have been running a different car than he had teched in, having too many fast cars with similar bodies. Segment 5, saw Jeff maintain his 3 lap advantage, with Bubba on the same lap as Ronnie, who was driving Bubba's 9 tooth, while Bubba ran the BIG 12 tooth. Dan had clawed back to just a lap back, James back 1 and Robby back another 1. The last segment saw everyone run 24's except Ronnie down a lap...which preserved the victory for Jeff Crabtree, Bubba was second back 3 laps, Dan and Ronnie separated by sections for third and fourth, James was back another lap in 5th. Robby finished another lap back but was DQ'd because of the unintentional car switch. Cars and bodies are marked at tech, and you can't switch. Well that's the way it happened today, here's the full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/3-24-12.html

Next race is Super Stock at Joey Cassiba's in Henderson, NC on April 14th. 
Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/joey.html

Home of the 2012 5th Annual Thunder Cup
May 5th, Chesapeake, VA http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html

M.A.S.C.A.R. invites everyone to the U.F.H.O.R.A. National Championship Races
At the Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061
June 14, 15, 16 & 17, 2012

Schedule:
Thursday - Practice and Support Races
Friday - Practice and Support Races
Qualifying for Saturday races
Saturday - Super Stock, Modified & Unlimited
Qualifying for Sunday races
Sunday - Amateur Modified, T-Jet, & R/O http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/nats.html

Support our MASCAR Nats auctions: http://www.ebay.com/sch/magnuts/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------

